

Using the Xamarin SDK for Node APIs in LoopBack - jakerella86
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/xamarin-sdk-node-js-loopback/

======
sickeythecat
Is the SDK and LoopBack open source?

~~~
raymondfeng
Yes - both are under MIT

[https://github.com/strongloop/loopback-sdk-
xamarin](https://github.com/strongloop/loopback-sdk-xamarin)
[https://github.com/strongloop/loopback](https://github.com/strongloop/loopback)

